# gcc

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte gcc updaten (amd64) .Bricht ab mit

 * Failed Patch: 00_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.6.8-sparc-pic.patch.bz2!

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/temp/00_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.6.8-sparc-pic.patch.bz2-20418.out

Ich würde gern wissen, ob jemand eine Lösung weiß. Und ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Bugreport erstelllen muß.

MfG

----------

## Marlo

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte gcc updaten (amd64) .Bricht ab mit
> 
>  *...sparc...!
> ...

 

Der Symlink von /etc/profile solte nicht gegen ..sparc.. gesetzt sein sondern gegen 

```

/usr/portage/profiles/gcc34-amd64-2004.1 

```

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Bugreport erstelllen muß.
> 
> MfG

 

Probier erst mal das obige Profil, danach kannste immer noch zu https://bugs.gentoo.org gehen. Man wird sehr schön beim Erstellen eines Reports durch die notwendigen Schritte geleitet.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe da nichts gefunden 

```
olaf@Roadrunner ~ $ cat /etc/profile

# /etc/profile:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.23 2003/04/29 21:

23:18 azarah Exp $

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]

then

        . /etc/profile.env

fi

# 077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

        # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

        if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

        # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

        if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m

\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

unset ROOTPATH

if [ -z "$INPUTRC" -a ! -f "$HOME/.inputrc" ]

then

        export INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

fi

# Extract the value of EDITOR

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/rc.conf 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/conf.d/basic 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="/bin/nano"

export EDITOR

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LINGUAS="de_DE@euro"

olaf@Roadrunner ~ $ cat /etc/profile.env

# THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED BY env-update.

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. CHANGES TO STARTUP PROFILES

# GO INTO /etc/profile NOT /etc/profile.env

export KDEDIRS='/usr'

export INFOPATH='/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info'

export CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK='/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo'

export CLASSPATH='/usr/lib/db-4.2.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-junit.jar:

/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-vaj.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-weblog

ic.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-apache-resolver.jar:/usr/share/ant-ta

sks/lib/ant-netrexx.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-nodeps.jar:/usr/shar

e/ant-tasks/lib/ant-starteam.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-xslp.jar:/us

r/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-stylebook.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-icontr

act.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-jmf.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-s

wing.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-jai.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-tr

ax.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-antlr.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-

apache-bcel.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-commons-logging.jar:/usr/s

hare/ant-tasks/lib/ant-commons-net.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-jdep

end.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-jsch.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-

apache-log4j.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-apache-oro.jar:/usr/share/a

nt-tasks/lib/ant-apache-regexp.jar:/usr/share/ant-tasks/lib/ant-xalan1.ja

r:/usr/share/jdepend/lib/jdepend.jar:/usr/share/commons-beanutils/lib/c

ommons-beanutils-core.jar:/usr/share/commons-beanutils/lib/commons-

beanutils.jar:/usr/share/commons-collections/lib/commons-collections.jar

:/usr/share/antlr/lib/antlr.jar:/usr/share/junit/lib/junit.jar:/usr/share/xalan

/lib/xalan.jar:/usr/share/bcel/lib/bcel.jar:/usr/share/regexp/lib/regexp.jar

:/usr/share/jsch/lib/jsch.jar:/usr/share/jzlib/lib/jzlib.jar:/usr/share/rhino/li

b/js.jar:/usr/share/commons-net/lib/commons-net.jar:/usr/share/oro/lib/

oro.jar:/usr/share/xerces-2/lib/xercesImpl.jar:/usr/share/xerces-2/lib/xer

cesSamples.jar:/usr/share/xerces-2/lib/xml-apis.jar:/usr/share/xerces-2/l

ib/xmlParserAPIs.jar:/usr/share/regexp/lib/regexp.jar:/usr/share/jython/l

ib/jython-2.1.jar:/usr/share/libreadline-java/lib/libreadline-java.jar:/usr/s

hare/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging-api.jar:/usr/share/commons

-logging/lib/commons-logging.jar:/usr/share/avalon-logkit-bin/lib/avalon-l

ogkit.jar:/usr/share/log4j/lib/log4j.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar:/usr

/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar:/usr/share/bsh/lib/bsh.jar:.'

export ROOTPATH='/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/opt/Acrobat5:

/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

.01/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/sbin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin:/usr/qt/2/bin'

export CONFIG_PROTECT='/usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/share/config'

export MANPATH='/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x8

6_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man:/usr/share/man::/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01

/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man'

export PATH='/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/opt/Acrobat5:/usr

/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01

/jre/bin:/opt/sancho:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin:/usr/qt/2/bin:/usr/gam

es/bin:/opt/limewire'

export LADSPA_PATH='/usr/lib/ladspa'

export KDEDIR='/usr/kde/3.3'

export KDE_MALLOC='1'

export JDK_HOME='/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01'

export JAVAC='/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/bin/javac'

export ANT_HOME='/usr/share/ant-core'

export GDK_USE_XFT='1'

export PAGER='/usr/bin/less'

export HOSTNAME='Roadrunner'

export G_BROKEN_FILENAMES='1'

export QMAKESPEC='linux-g++'

export LESSOPEN='|lesspipe.sh %s'

export CVS_RSH='ssh'

export LESS='-R'

export GLIBC_SSP_CHECKED='1'

export QTDIR='/usr/qt/3'

export JAVA_HOME='/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01'

export XINITRC='/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc'

export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME='/usr/lib/mozilla'

export SANE_CONFIG_DIR='/etc/sane.d'
```

Code bitte in Code-Tags. Lange Pfade umbrechen! --ian!

----------

## Marlo

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe da nichts gefunden 
> 
> 

 

Hi flammenflitzer,

da hab ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt. Tschuldigung.

Bei mir ist die /etc/make.profile lediglich ein symbolischer Link auf eine Datei im Verzeichnis /usr/portage/profiles . In diesem Verzeichnis sind die verschiedensten Unterverzeichnisse, die zu verschiedenen Systemarchitekturen gehören, die gentoo unterstützt.  Suche dir deine gewünschte Konfiguration aus und erstelle den Symlink neu.

Nach einem env-update, source /etc/profile sollte es gehen.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## flammenflitzer

Du hast recht. Das kam nach emerge sync

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/amd64/2004.3

To upgrade do the following steps:

# emerge -n '>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51'

# cd /etc/

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2004.3 make.profile

Unklar, wie ich da was versaut habe.

----------

## flammenflitzer

emerge gcc (gcc-3.4.3-r1)

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.3-r1/work/build/gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.3-r1/work/build/gcc/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include  -m32

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

make: *** [configure-target-libstdc++-v3] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1297, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal libstdc++-v3 installieren.

Hat nichts gebracht.

Hat jemand einen Tipp? Ich habe die Einstellungen in der make.conf geändert CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

Liegt da u.U. ein Fehler?

----------

## flammenflitzer

ich habe den Eintrag geändert CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops" hat aber nichts gebracht

(einige Sachen ließen sich mit den alten Einstellungen nicht emergen

zum Beispile emerge lshw

cc1plus: error: unrecognized option `-funit-at-a-time'

cc1plus: error: unrecognized option `-fpeel-loops'

cc1plus: error: unrecognized option `-funswitch-loops'

make[1]: *** [lshw.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

cc1plus: error: unrecognized option `-funit-at-a-time'

cc1plus: error: unrecognized option `-fpeel-loops'

cc1plus: error: unrecognized option `-funswitch-loops'

make[2]: *** [hw.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lshw-02.00b/work/lshw-B.02.00/src/core'

make[1]: *** [core] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lshw-02.00b/work/lshw-B.02.00/src'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

----------

## flammenflitzer

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-amd64-2004.2 make.profile

 hat auch nichts gebracht. Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Marlo

Nun ja,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich ich hier gehängt werde weil ich nicht  -march=athlon64 benutze, sondern:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers"
```

So jedenfalls bei mir.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## flammenflitzer

Naja Laut diesem hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=268289 macht das keinen Unterschied. Hat auch nichts gebracht.

----------

## Marlo

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ... Hat auch nichts gebracht.

 

Tcha, nun hab ich auch keine Ideen mehr. Mit /etc/portage hast du es sicherlich auch schon versucht. Also gentoo neu aufsetzen?

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ... macht das keinen Unterschied.

 

Das scheint man unterschiedlich zu sehen. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass -march=athlon64 bis gcc-3.3 vorgesehen ist und ab gcc-3.4 ist von -march=k8 die Rede. Ich kann mich aber auch irren. No prob für mich.

Ma

----------

## platinumviper

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> emerge gcc (gcc-3.4.3-r1)

 

3.4.3-r1 ist masked, probier 'mal die Version 3.4.3, die läuft bei mir problemlos mit 

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops"
```

Was sagt denn gcc-config -l? Bei mir: 

```
mars /etc/portage # gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3 *

[3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardened

[4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednossp

mars /etc/portage #
```

Setz den Compiler noch 'mal ausdrücklich auf die aktuelle Version (möglichst die Version, mit der glibc und der Kernel kompiliert wurden), bei mir wäre das 

```
gcc-config 2
```

, danach ausloggen und wieder einloggen oder 

```
source /etc/profile
```

 vielleicht hat Dein Abstecher in die Sparc-Welt Spuren hinterlassen  :Wink: 

Viel Glück

platinumviper

----------

## flammenflitzer

# gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 *

# gcc-config 1

 * Switching to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 compiler ...                    [ ok ]

# source /etc/profile

Hat auch nichts gebracht.

Ich versuche jetzt mal meine aktuelle Version neu zu emergen.

Vielleicht liegt der Fehler in einer fehlerhaften config. (If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.?)

----------

## flammenflitzer

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Switching to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 compiler ...                    [ ok ]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

>>> sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r2 merged.

Der geht

----------

## phixom

wie schon in anderen Threads als Lösung vorgeschlagen, probiere mal

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge gcc
```

phixom

----------

## amne

 *phixom wrote:*   

> wie schon in anderen Threads als Lösung vorgeschlagen, probiere mal
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge gcc
> ```
> ...

 

Wie schon in anderen Threads erwähnt ist das keine Lösung und kann dir dein System vermüllen -  gegebenenfalls bitte einen Bugreport ausfüllen. Siehe dazu auch Carlos Posts hier.

Abgesehen davon seh ich gar keine Sandbox Violations (oder bin ich gerade blind?).

----------

## flammenflitzer

FEATURES="-sandbox" USE="multilib gcj" emerge gcc portage

gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3

source /etc/profile

Das hat funktioniert. gcj muß nicht sein.

----------

